# Vienna Highflyer



## jrd3005 (May 29, 2009)

I recently bought two pairs of Vienna Highflyers. But I can't find much information about them.

Is anyone out there flying them?

Is the Vienna Highflyer the same bird as the Vienna Medium Face?

Thanks,
John


----------



## ROBERT L (Nov 4, 2006)

Hello John, 
I really enjoy my little Vienna High Flyers.
Here's a video of the Vienna's flying with an Egyptian Swift (Vienna's at end of video), http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQPZz3_cl54

I don't have much in Vienna flight videos, but they should fly similar to these Vieshian's (created with some Vienna genes), only on a much smaller scale, as the Vieshians are the size of small Homers.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwAP5p7Br1Q

Robert


----------



## jrd3005 (May 29, 2009)

Thanks Robert.

Very nice videos. I love those Blacks.

John


----------



## hollywoodlou (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi I have some Vienna High flyers Mine are stork marked how many where you looking for


----------



## Barry Downes (Feb 7, 2015)

Does anyone know the ring size for the Vienna High flying tumbler? With best wishes Barry.


----------



## hollywoodlou (Mar 3, 2013)

They wear a size 7 band


----------



## Barry Downes (Feb 7, 2015)

Thank you Hollywood Lou.Barry.


----------



## hollywoodlou (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi Barry it is a size 7mm in the USA not sure what it is in the UK or if they are the same


----------



## Barry Downes (Feb 7, 2015)

I am going to Manchester in the morning to collect my first two pair Meccabirds, sorry I will have no surplus.!
With best wishes.
Barry.


----------



## mekkabirds (Apr 1, 2010)

Looking for 3 pairs or cocks 3 cocks 3 hens..thank you


----------



## young (2 mo ago)

hollywoodlou said:


> Hi I have some Vienna High flyers Mine are stork marked how many where you looking for


3 PAIRS MATE


----------

